# canned roast beef and gravy review



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome back to the Deebo food review. Today's menu is "comfort creek foods gravy and roast beef".
Cant remember if it was a dollar tree purchase, or A grocery store, but what ever I paid for it, it is worth it.
I must admit, opening it, I was aprehensive. But after 1.5 minutes in the microwave, I am SHOCKED at how good it is.
A little salty, but I didnt taste "the can" on the food.
With mashed potatoes, or rice, this would be an absolute perfect one serving size dish for me.
The flavor of the gravy is very nuch like the gravy with the hormel salisbury steak variety.
The meat is actually beef, no kidding. I WILL be stocking up on this product.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the review. We also like to stock up on different canned meats and stuff. We get the castleberry canned bbq pork and bbq beef. It is pretty good for comin out of a can.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Their other products are pretty good too. We can't get them around here so I order it online. Castleberry's Factory Store


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you. Going to have to check those out.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I get the roast beef and gravy that ALDIs sells. It's pretty much the same review in that aside from being a bit salty it's pretty good and we have found that adding some canned mixed veggies makes for a decent stew like substance.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you,,,,,,, Great post-----Need more like this I came here to learn


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Deebo, I am grateful for any canned food review you want to post. Thanks for putting your body on the line! 

I've tried some gross stuff lately in the name of researching long term food storage!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey can we ask you about some kind of food and tell us if it is good? Or maybe even try it?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A pic of it heated up & on a plate would help.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hey can we ask you about some kind of food and tell us if it is good? Or maybe even try it?


LOL! That's so mean! Why do you hate Deebo so?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> A pic of it heated up & on a plate would help.


I actualy thought that, about the time I was finishing it off.
I will most definately be stocking up, and I already ( since the review) have added two pouches of instant mashed potatoes.
And, I do this, becouse 1- I love variety. I have so much stuff, I really ENJOY eating. I used to weigh 424 pounds. 
2- becouse you see stuff in the store, and think, Oh, I should try that. Then you move the basket, and remember you forgot mayonaise, and loose that train of thought.
3- becouse I am stuck at work for 13 hours everyday, food is "an escape" for a few minutes, it never fails, when Im eating, someone breaks something.
4- having worked in a restaraunt setting, I am pretty adventerous on things I am willing to try.
5- Grandpa told me "never talk about somethig you dont know about". He would eat "sauce",(hog head ongealed meat) and always offer me some. It tastes like soft pickled pigs lips. I tried it, and can say I dont like it.
I have a paypal account, and if you are serious, I will review anything you want!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So what is your expert opinion of whole chicken in a can?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I cant give any "expert opinion", only honest Deebo opinion. With my "surgically altered" stomach being small, I usually dont buy anything that big. I am willing to try it thou. Stay tuned.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Deebo, you are a true survivor!

I'm waiting for your reviews on canned dog and cat food. Read somewhere that a fair portion of SS recipients depend on dog or cat food because they can't afford human food. Not real sure that is true, but if you're game, I'll send you a sampling and you can review it. I'll even send some tartar control dog biscuits for dessert.

Nice to have your reviews before the SHTF though, so we all know what to stay away from!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Casie said:


> LOL! That's so mean! Why do you hate Deebo so?


Casie -

I do not know if you were here yet when our pal Deebo was doing the gourmet reviews on canned octopus and canned squid. Any man that would even TRY canned octopus is a hard-core trooper worthy of my respect. He is also a man that has proven himself to be willing to try anything once even on a dare. For that and many other qualities, Deebo deserves my undying gratitude.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry. Looks just like the sliced beef in gravy in the Friskies can. Deebo will start licking himself and hacking up hairballs next.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The gravy and roast beef is good over rice or egg noodles.
The chicken and dumplings are also good.


----------

